# Welfare benefit MC2



## MeathCommute (17 Feb 2012)

Hi. I have a small question about this. I am a bit confused. I started certified sick leave on 8th February after a minor operation. I was given a two week cert by my doctor and shall return to work on 22nd February. I filled in a MC1 application form on 14th February and submitted it. My question is - when do I fill in my INTERIM MC2 form ? Do I not bother with it and just fill in my FINAL MC2 form on the day that I return to work ? Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## MeathCommute (22 Feb 2012)

Got clarification by ringing the Social Welfare office. They told me to submit both the interim MC2 and final MC2 to them on the day I go back to work. I just answered my own question just in case it comes up for someone else


----------



## gm88 (22 Feb 2012)

The MC1 (purple form) should be completed from 8th Feb ( first day of illness).  That covers the first week.  MC2 (yellow form) should be completed on 15th (to cover 2nd week).  To return to work on 22nd, a Final Cert (blue side of the MC2) should be completed on 21st.


----------

